# Who watches Food Network?



## KempoGuy06 (Nov 15, 2007)

Like the title says, who watches it. I love it. They have some amazing shows on there. 

My favorites include:
Iron Chef
Ace of Cakes
2 Duds Catering
Good Eats
Every Day Italian w/ Giada De Laurentiis if you have never seen her then here is a picture of her. She absolutely beautiful and she cooks Italian food...I think Im in love

Who else watches? What shows? Have you ever tried any of the recipes?

B


----------



## Big Don (Nov 15, 2007)

Good Eats is very entertaining. De Laurentiis, I only watch to see if today is the day she falls out of her top... Emeril is very entertaining, you gotta love a cooking show with its own band...


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Nov 15, 2007)

Big Don said:


> Good Eats is very entertaining.


 
Yes it is. I like how he explains the difference between using certain things and how they affect the dish. He had one episode all about salt.Very informative



> De Laurentiis, I only watch to see if today is the day she falls out of her top


 
LOL!...I wouldnt object to seeing that...what I found suprising was that she is 36, wouldnt have guessed that. I thought she was closer to my age 22. Its a good show as well though lots of good italian food



> ... Emeril is very entertaining, you gotta love a cooking show with its own band..


 
This is true. Emeril is always a favorite

B


----------



## Big Don (Nov 15, 2007)

KempoGuy06 said:


> LOL!...I wouldnt object to seeing that...what I found suprising was that she is 36, wouldnt have guessed that. I thought she was closer to my age 22. Its a
> 
> 
> B


I saw a show where she had her mom on. They really could pass for sisters, and I couldn't tell her mother was the elder until she called her "mom"


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 15, 2007)

I watch Good Eats, but I have not tried any of the recipies yet.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 15, 2007)

Food network is a blast, the shows are great and my middle son want to be like Emerril, so to me it is one of the evening must see.


----------



## Drac (Nov 15, 2007)

I loved *Iron Chef*, not the American version...I also loved the one called* 2 Fat Ladies*....


----------



## Shuto (Nov 15, 2007)

I tell people that the Food Network changed my life and I'm only half joking when I say it.  I've cooked food most of my life but I never really enjoyed the cooking part.  I just cooked to eat.  Watching the people on TV display such passion when they cook inspired me to learn more and to experiment. Cooking is now one of my favorite activities.

When I first started developing a love for cooking I really couldn't figure out why I liked it.  Sure, there's the learning how to do something aspect that is appealing and I like the experimentation/creativity part as well but I new there was something more.  It took me quite a while but I finally figured it out.  

My job has evolved to the point where projects take many months to implement and often I am helping other people accomplish tasks instead of doing it entirely myself.  Cooking provides immediate feedback which I apparently desire.  Even when I fail I know it within minutes or hours at the most.  

Good Eats is one of my favorites because of the explanations as to why something is done.  I also like his silly skits, especially the ones with W.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Nov 15, 2007)

I like Paula's Home Cooking, Throwdown with Bobby Flay (just to see if Bobby Flay gets beat, I don't like him), Good Eats, Diners, Drive-ins and Dives, & Unwrapped (it's just fun to find out how they make some of that stuff)

I also really like Anthony Bourdain: No Reservations & I really, REALLY like Bizarre Foods With Andrew Zimmern on the Travel Channel. Bizarre foods is hilarious. I loved watching Anthony Bourdain eat Durian and say how good it was, like a fine cheese, and then watch Andrew Zimmern choke on it twice in two different shows. To me it tastes like rotten onions, or what I imagine it would taste like. I could force it down in a survival situation, but that's about it. Durian's funny. You're not sure about it until you categorize the smell and flavor. Then most of us are screwed, no more durian!


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 15, 2007)

Good Eats is my favorite.  Alton Brown adds plenty of humor to the science of the food.  I've tried a couple of the recipes from the show and they came out really well.  Both of them were bread recipes.  Understanding exactly how the yeast works really helped me with that. 

When my wife and I first started dating our favorite show to snuggle up on the couch with was Emeril or Paula.  Every anniversary that we have I'll cook a special meal for us and most of the meals are from Emerils show.  Paula is just too "Granny-like" not to enjoy.  You gotta love someone who makes no apologies for using a pound of butter in every recipe.

Giada is fun to watch.  The food is great and she is a very attractive woman.  Her smile can get kinda creepy after half an hour though.  I made one of her roasted Porcini mushroom recipes.  They were great.

Rachel Ray has some good quick meals but she's just too perky for me.  Grating is the best word I can come up with for her constant bubblyness.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 15, 2007)

I used to watch it all the time, but not so much anymore. Used to love the Iron Chef, and How it's Made.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 15, 2007)

Speaking of Iron Chef, did you know Mark Dacascos was a martial artist
http://www.dacascos.com/martialartist.html

Mostly CMA  but he has also trained Capoeira


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 16, 2007)

Several months ago, Robert Young did an editorial in Black Belt magazine where ranted about how he doesn't understand how there can be a 24 hour cooking channel and how he can't imagine anyone watching it.

I got a laugh out of that.  In my house, Nickelodeon and Food Network are the only two channels that come on, with the occasional exception of Cartoon Network.

My wife loves the cake baking competition shows.

AoG


----------



## bydand (Nov 16, 2007)

I love the Food Network.  I like "Good Eats," "The Secret Life Of," and "Unwrapped."    I am also about addicted to the website as well.  All the stuff from the show right there ready to print out and add to the collection.  Have to agree with the Rachel Ray thing though, wayyyy to perky for me, all those good vibes would drive me insane in a short time.


----------



## HelloKitty (Dec 20, 2007)

The other day I couldn't sleep and I catched Ace of Cakes. The guys are simply awesome. They baked the most beautiful cakes ever!

My hubby and I are Anthony Bourdain's fans, but I think this is A&E channel, right? (I hate Bizarre Foods, yiak! lol)


----------

